# ETS Surgery Facial Blushing



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone had endoscopic thoracic sympathectomy(ETS) for excessive facial blushing?

If so please tell me your thoughts


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

*RE*

Looks like I'm the only 1


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

No but im interested to hear if it worked for you?


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

no not had it done yet but going to, just on a waiting list!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm no, I heard too many bad stuff about it.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

My brother wanted to get this because of blushing. But he changed his mind after reading lots of reports that people were ending up getting problems with heavy sweating and fainting and other problems. The problem went away by itself for him though. I think Madonna had the operation done to get rid of her blushing when peforming.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I've heard of this before and not too long ago. There was an article on msn about this college guy, who killed himself, because he felt like his blushing condition was ruining his life. And everyone was surprised, because they said he seemed fairly happy and had lots of friends. And then when he finally discussed the issue with his parents, they were looking into getting surgery to get it corrected, but then he ended up killing himself before getting it done. I think in his final letter to his parents, he wrote how it truly tormented him and how he'd avoid people in simple situations to avoid blushing. I'm betting he had SA on some level.

In fact, here's the article:

http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/201...parents-speak-out-about-sons-suicide#comments

Personally, unless it's a huge issue, I'd leave it alone, because like someone else said, sometimes things can have some pretty horrid side effects.


----------

